# ga15de engine problem



## devilracer (Nov 9, 2008)

i just bought a 98senta cheap that isnt running properly
it surges when idling but will rev up fine right past 3000.
When you drive it it won't rev past exactly 3000revs [in any gear] and just shudders like it is hitting a revlimiter but does accelerate fine before 3000revs.
After 10-15mins driving it gets worse until it runs out of power to drive and if you turn the engine off it will restart but instantly cuts out until you let it cool down [where it will start fine].
has new spark plugs and oil
thanks


----------



## raamparanjpe (Jun 5, 2009)

Check your Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) sensor.....most common cause for what you are describing


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

x2
also Is The CEL on ?
Check for codes.
ECU may be in safe mode.


----------



## raamparanjpe (Jun 5, 2009)

*Trouble code may not showup*

I had a similar problem on my GA15DE (Pulsar CJ II):trouble codes did not show up but problem was resolved by changing the ECT sensor


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

Even if the check engine light isn't on, I'd still bring it to autozone, or somewhere and have them check it for codes; although it does sound like it could be the ECT sensor.


----------

